# Youtube office killer window projection?



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been knocking myself out trying to find a video I saw on Youtube a few years ago. It was a company (in the Midwest I believe) that set up a series of shadow projections in a row of their second floor windows. The show had a killer picking off office partiers one by one, and large crowds gathered every night to watch. Does anyone have the link saved? Many thanks!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive:






One of the coolest projections that I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

I saw that last year when researching video projections for a haunt but do not recall the link. It was very cool! Good luck finding it. I was always interested in how they made all the projectors be in sync.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Mav9709 said:


> I saw that last year when researching video projections for a haunt but do not recall the link. It was very cool! Good luck finding it. I was always interested in how they made all the projectors be in sync.


Hmmm, I wonder where the link could be posted. Maybe the answer lies above.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

That's it!!! Thank you so much!!!

I bought a long office building a couple of years ago but without windows like this on the side. Since then, I've been trying to figure out how I could possibly duplicate this show. I have some ideas that might be doable and cost-effective. It's something for me to work on for 2015.

Thank you again, ATLfun!


----------

